# Wax and Sealant combination



## smckeown (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been involved in the forum for a number of years on a low key basis.

I have a question I would like to get feedback on.

Is it recommended to combine these 2 types of product when detailing your own car post polish stage?

Step 1 - one of the following:

AutoGlym High Definition Wax
Meguiars NXT Tech Wax 2.0

Step 2 - with one of the following:

Auto Finesse Tough Coat 250ml Paint Sealant
Optimum Car Wax
Power Maxed Winter Coat Sealant Paint Protection

Thanks
Sean


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

From what i know, you can put a wax ontop of a sealant but not a sealant ontop of a wax.
Think its to do withe the sealant bonding with the paintwork


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

If you’re wanting to apply both, sealant first then wax  

Heard very good things about the new AG UHD wax


----------



## smckeown (Mar 1, 2008)

Are they generally mutually exclusive products then ? sealants are quite new to me


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I am sure The meguires tech wax is actually a synthetic sealant and not actually a wax as it contains no Carnauba.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

From here http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/choosing-paint-protection.html



> In recent years, a number of last step products have been released on to the car care market that comprise advanced blends of carnauba waxes and synthetic sealants. These products are typically marketed as offering the glossiness and warmth associated with traditional carnauba waxes and the clarity and durability associated with synthetic sealants. In our experience, these claims are not far off the mark and such products have certainly added another dimension to choosing paint protection that has made things more interesting. However, a very similar effect can also be achieved by layering a carnauba wax over a synthetic sealant. The thinking here is that the sealant forms a highly durable basecoat and the wax then endows the finish with glossiness and warmth. In our experience this works well, but *you have to be careful when it comes to layering products and remember not get things the wrong way around. The golden rule is that it is fine to layer waxes over sealants but not the other way around, simply because sealants rarely bond to waxed surfaces very well.*


:thumb:


----------



## smckeown (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks all, very much appreciated, and glad I asked as I would have done it the other way around


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

As said, the NXT is a sealant itself so it is always useful to know what a product's chemistry is to see where it fits in the process. In this case, it will probably work best as originally suggested, but you can play around to see if you can improve.

Lots of 'waxes' are now hybrids with very sealanty characteristics. These now offer the best of both so are best off being used alone on bare paint.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

One or the other, dont see the point in wax and sealant,


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

And yet lots of us put bsd over waxes. Is that not a sealant?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

steelghost said:


> From here http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/choosing-paint-protection.html
> 
> :thumb:


think thats a bit out dated now. there's been an advance in the chemistry used now that many spray sealant are used over a wax.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

If i remember right, a few years ago smartwax used to advocate putting their sealant on top of their wax.
regards
todds


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> think thats a bit out dated now. there's been an advance in the chemistry used now that many spray sealant are used over a wax.


Whilst this is true, I'd be astonished if the basic point - that sealants achieve their best durability when applied directly to bare paint - didn't hold true for more modern formulations.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

steelghost said:


> Whilst this is true, I'd be astonished if the basic point - that sealants achieve their best durability when applied directly to bare paint - didn't hold true for more modern formulations.


although the bare paint point isn't 100% true. if they are putting it over a wax, i would of thought durability wasn't the main factor.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

A spray sealant is massively different to a bonding sealant. They are more wipedown products. 

Z2 and best of show is one of the finest combos.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

gally said:


> A spray sealant is massively different to a bonding sealant. They are more wipedown products.
> 
> Z2 and best of show is one of the finest combos.


there are some spray sealants that i wouldnt class as the normal spray sealant, wowos crystal sealant comes to mind, gives durability to rival any bonding sealant yet is a spray type. auto finesse, auto allure and car chem all do a spray sealant that acts like a standard sealant.


----------



## Nadeem (Feb 12, 2017)

It’s not a sealant but try Armageddon.. topped with armour from WaxPlanet... 

There’s videos on the Facebook simple wax group..


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Optimum Car Wax is a carnauba spray wax rather than a sealant.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Go with optimum Opti-seal + car wax combo
It's easier than buffing off any paste type product, durability is just as good as any other sealent out there (other than fusso maybe, but that CAN be a pig to apply and get off)
The asthetics of this combo are superb also, brilliant shine from the optiseal and a nice slick glow from the car wax


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Just keeping with the Optimum theme, Optiseal can be applied over OCW at any point. Either product can be applied after washing or as a drying aid


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

There is little point in putting wax over a nano coating IME. Out of interest, I applied Dodo Blue Velvet test pot of Pro wax to one NS wing and half the bonnet of my Night Blue pearl Golf last year.

The car is coated with Gtech. The Dodo juice wax went on fine and buffed off easily. You could sort of see the blue tint working on the flake. Clarity of Nano popped better in my view.



















But, it pretty much all washed off at the next 2BM - I think the reason is that the Gtech SiO2 layers are very slick with nothing for wax to 'key' onto.

A pointless exercise for me mixing and matching in reality.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I love DD Acrylic Spritz. They claim it's water based and doesn't affect the wax.
It's shiny stuff and lasts pretty well too.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

todds said:


> If i remember right, a few years ago smartwax used to advocate putting their sealant on top of their wax.
> regards
> todds


Yes they do, I have the SMARTWAX Wax and the SMARTWAX Sealant and both bottles say that Sealant can be applied over the Wax.

I really rate the Sealant but getting hard to get hold of.


----------



## Fairley_46 (Aug 17, 2015)

smckeown said:


> Are they generally mutually exclusive products then ? sealants are quite new to me


I read once that sealants are better for lighter coloured cars, wax for darker coloured, think it may have been on here or the type r forum, last time i detailed the GF's white Audi, i went Jet Seal then HD Wax though


----------

